# Costa 400g vs 580g?



## FishNJeremy

I want to pick up a pair with green mirror lense. Is there a big difference in the 400g and 580g? Which is better and why? Any other information would help. I'm new to costas.


----------



## clint623

I've got both 400 and 580 and can't really tell a difference except for the price.


KILL EM' ALL!!


----------



## colbyntx

clint623 said:


> I've got both 400 and 580 and can't really tell a difference except for the price.
> 
> KILL EM' ALL!!


Same here, I have them both and will just get the 400g from now on. Now, you can really tell a difference in the G's vs P's for sure.


----------



## Worm Drowner

colbyntx said:


> Now, you can really tell a difference in the G's vs P's for sure.


Funny, I have a regular pair of Gs and prescription pair of Ps, both Hammerheads, and really can't tell the difference (except, of course the prescription).


----------



## loco4fishn

I've got a green 400 and a blue 580. I don't know if it is the color or the lens but my blue 580 seem to have better clarity than my green 400. Or maybe my subconscious is trying to justify the extra $$$ of the 580


----------



## BrandonFox

Take both the 580 and 400 out on the water and you will be able to tell a difference. If you can, get the 580.


----------



## jared07

It really comes down to the nitty gritty.

Here's the science:

https://www.costadelmar.com/press/gadget-guru-review-costa-del-mar-580-lens


----------



## colbyntx

Worm Drowner said:


> Funny, I have a regular pair of Gs and prescription pair of Ps, both Hammerheads, and really can't tell the difference (except, of course the prescription).


Because you can actually see with the prescriptions! lol Poly's are good but not as clear as the glass. The poly's do scratch much easier. Just don't drop the glass on a hard surface because they will shatter.


----------



## ChampT22

I was told, that the mirror lens only comes in the 580.


----------



## colbyntx

ChampT22 said:


> I was told, that the mirror lens only comes in the 580.


Nope, because I have 400G & 580G mirrored.


----------



## Sisco Kid

clint623 said:


> I've got both 400 and 580 and can't really tell a difference except for the price.
> 
> KILL EM' ALL!!


 x2


----------



## Trouthunter

clint623 said:


> I've got both 400 and 580 and can't really tell a difference except for the price.


Same here...on the water a lot and neither I nor my son can tell a difference in them.

TH


----------



## ReefBuster

I have a pair of the Double Haul 580g that I'm selling. paid 249.00 selling for 180.00 that way you can get the best cheaper


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid

i can't tell. but don't take my word completely because i have severe red/green color blindness


----------



## greenhornet

There's a difference IMO, 580's are like watching HD and 400 like a quality non-HD.


----------



## Brian10

I've had a 580g and a 400g, and I doubt I can tell the difference in a blind test. Between the green and the blue though, I prefer the blue because the green has a heavy amber tint to it.

I'm starting to warm up to the p lens though, because the weight difference is noticeable.


----------



## curmudgeon

Go check them out in a store and compare them side by side. I've got several pair and I think the 400s are a close second to the 580s. I prefer the green mirrors in low light conditions, the blues in extremely bright. Either way, Costas will be a great improvement on what you've been wearing.


----------



## FishNJeremy

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## jared07

My previous posts' link tells you the difference direct from costa if you want to really know the difference. You have to decide if you want to spend the extra or not. Try them both on outside and see what you like.


----------

